# New here and need help w/ dog food



## lucyinthesky (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just found this forum by chance on Google since I was doing some research. My dog (a pit mix) has allergies. Skin allergies, she scratches like crazy every day and her under tummy is like pink and raw. I don't know what to do. Her ears are also sort of raw but it's better now than before. She also stinks too but we've been so used to it that it's not a big deal anymore. 

I go to Banfield (the Petsmart hospital) and also am thinking about switching vets b/c even though she's been super nice to us, she tells us the same exact thing. How her skin needs improvement, etc. and I'm like I KNOW... But the thing is, she recommends Royal Canin's prescription food and it's a venison meal. (She also suggested Orajen too) I bought it for her once but it was $70 a bag. :shocked: I refuse to buy a 70 dollars a bag for her, my mom and I can only afford the Costco brand food like Kirkland or Nature's Domain. I also bought her Nature's Domain salmon meal since the doctor also said she can try fish but prefers her to eat venison (still, I was like forget it). She also told me to bathe her regularly, like once a week... Wow, I don't even have time to bathe her that much, I usually bathe her once a month too and we use the generic oatmeal shampoo. 

So I switched her from venison to lamb since the lamb food at Costco was pretty cheap but it didn't work but then I told her vet that and she told me Oh don't feed her lamb bc it's bad for her digestion and it's "hot" for her, feed her the venison for four months. And I was like Okay... What happens after four months if it doesn't work? You know? She told me it's cheaper to spend $70 a bag than have to buy the meds and Omega's and stuff like that. We do feed her allergy meds and the Omega fatty acids and that's it. So now we got rid of RC's venison, I bought Nature's Variety Prairie venison a couple days ago bc I was desperate to try the more "organic" type stuff, but still, $38 for a 15 lb bag?? I am going to return that tomorrow as well. So FINALLY I saw three at my local Canine Commissary and Pet Supplies Plus, Co. stores that I will consider that are within my budget:

1. Purina Beneful Healthy Radiance Skin and Coat for Dogs
2. Purina O.N.E. Sensitive Systems Dry Dog Food (I got this for her and will try it again)
3. Hill's Science Diet Sensitive Skin Adult Dog Food
4. Nature's Domain from Costco, but I sort of changed it since I wasn't sure 

I am about to tear my hair out. We have a strict budget but are still willing to "cure" and find the right food for her. The vet told us that she shouldn't eat chicken and beef so venison is the best source of protein but like I said, I am trying to stay away from that. 

Has anyone had experience w/ these food? I did a Google search for each of them and I've read good reviews so far. So hopefully w/ a couple weeks of ONE it will work but we won't mind looking into Beneful (since it's a lot cheaper and I just realized they had that type of food for them) or Science Diet even. I understand I probably have to give her a few weeks, maybe even a few months, but I need to know where to start. Any help is appreciated, thank you! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have personal experience with any of those foods. Is California Natural within your budget? It's great for allergy dogs because its ingredient list is so simple. You can order it online if it's not at a pet store nearby, and with all the discounts online retailers offer, it's often free shipping.

As for the baths, did the vet give you a medicated shampoo? It's fine to bathe dogs up to twice a week if you're using the right shampoo. I would steer clear of oatmeal -- it's great in general, but for allergy dogs with yeast problems, it can exacerbate the itchiness. My dog has allergies and I use Earthbath Tea Tree Oil shampoo, and my vet suggested was this one. I was wary of bathing my dog that much at first, but it really did help this summer, when his allergies were bad.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Out of the ones you mentioned, Natures Domain has the better ingredients, but I'm still not a huge fan due to high starch content. You can also try Taste of the Wild pacific stream(fish) or sierra mountain(lamb) and supplement with either canned fish (like sardines in oil, no salt if you can find it) or fish oil like liquid salmon oil. If you dog is not allergic to chicken, Totw also makes a bison/lamb formulas which have a higher meat content then the other ones, but they can trigger allergies, so I would start with a fish formula first.
Please dont buy any purina products, beneful especially is pure garbage, there is nothing nutritious about it and a filled with allergens like corn, wheat, soy and artificial colors.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you thought about raw? Alot of people (including me) have cured allergies by switching to raw. It seems most times a dog whose allergic to cooked food won't be allergic to it raw.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

How long has she been on each food? She needs to be on them for at least 12 weeks before you can say whether or not they actually 'work'. I would go with the Nature's Domain out of those listed, the other ones have really bad ingredients, still have corn in them which is a high allergy ingredient. I know my Zoey used to be itchy itchy like crazy, and I have pretty much eliminated her allergies by switching her to a Raw Diet, that is what has worked with us. I have seen others have success with Nature's Domain, Natural Balance or other limited ingredient diets.

You probably are NOT going to find a CHEAP food like Beneful etc that is going to work for your dogs allergies, you have a dog with special needs you are going to have to spend some money to find something that will work. Beneful is full of all types of NASTY ingredients that are not appropriate for dogs.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> Hi everyone, I just found this forum by chance on Google since I was doing some research. My dog (a pit mix) has allergies. Skin allergies, she scratches like crazy every day and her under tummy is like pink and raw. I don't know what to do. Her ears are also sort of raw but it's better now than before. She also stinks too but we've been so used to it that it's not a big deal anymore.
> 
> I go to Banfield (the Petsmart hospital) and also am thinking about switching vets b/c even though she's been super nice to us, she tells us the same exact thing. How her skin needs improvement, etc. and I'm like I KNOW... But the thing is, she recommends Royal Canin's prescription food and it's a venison meal. (She also suggested Orajen too) I bought it for her once but it was $70 a bag. :shocked: I refuse to buy a 70 dollars a bag for her, my mom and I can only afford the Costco brand food like Kirkland or Nature's Domain. I also bought her Nature's Domain salmon meal since the doctor also said she can try fish but prefers her to eat venison (still, I was like forget it). She also told me to bathe her regularly, like once a week... Wow, I don't even have time to bathe her that much, I usually bathe her once a month too and we use the generic oatmeal shampoo.
> 
> ...


i honestly only simme your psot...but your vet sounds fine to me....
anyway, how about ''go endurance grain free?''


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Your vet actually seems to have some fairly good ideas, I would be more open minded.

I can't imagine any of those Purina foods are going to help, they are junk. 

I would try California Natural like someone said. Or perhaps Natural Balance, they have a venison formula, as well as bison and fish. 

Taste of the Wild is another good suggestions. 

I would go for a grain free food that is of higher quality. You may have to pay 35 dollars or so for 15 pounds...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You realize that your dog will probably eat two times the amount of Beneful than a better food? Digestibility and calorie density play a role, not just the volume of food. I would honestly try raw, the ultimate unprocessed and limited ingredient diet.. done right it's way cheaper than Orijen.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Definitely go Grain Free. I have no suggestions on food though.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Oct 23, 2011)

hey guys, thanks for the suggestions. i think i would try raw... i hear cottage cheese, yogurt etc are good for her. what should i put in her raw food if i do decide to make them? brown rice and fish? 

today i went to the store and they told me to get some food w/ glucosamine, which Kirkland (Costco brand) has. they also told me lamb should be okay as long as it's grain-free (and steer clear of wheat, corn, and starch). they gave me a couple samples of canidae and nature's balance. 

Costco DOES sell nature's domain so i think i will continue to get more of those (except today i went in and they were out of salmon, only turkey), i def need to ask them if they're going to bring some more in.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lucyinthesky said:


> hey guys, thanks for the suggestions. i think i would try raw... i hear cottage cheese, yogurt etc are good for her. what should i put in her raw food if i do decide to make them? brown rice and fish?
> 
> today i went to the store and they told me to get some food w/ glucosamine, which Kirkland (Costco brand) has. they also told me lamb should be okay as long as it's grain-free (and steer clear of wheat, corn, and starch). they gave me a couple samples of canidae and nature's balance.
> 
> Costco DOES sell nature's domain so i think i will continue to get more of those (except today i went in and they were out of salmon, only turkey), i def need to ask them if they're going to bring some more in.


If you're truly interested in raw this guide will help you immensely.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

out of the brands you listed i personally on a budget would go with ND against purina and such. GL :smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Agreed, your best bet is to do prey model raw or actually shell out for Orijen. You do save $$ on food like Orijen vs. the average crap. And pmr can be much more economical than good kibble if you buy in bulk, etc.


----------



## speeddts (Sep 3, 2010)

Try these limited ingredient offerings.
1) Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Allergy Formulas for Dogs
2) Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity

3) Try single protein source that is grain free, easily found from most quality dog food producers: Instinct, Blue Buffalo etc.

I was not able to discern from the post if you have identified your dogs food allergy.

Cheers and good luck.


----------

